# Another good article on avalanche terrain and users.



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Colorado centric. Talks about sidecountry users and the dangers there. Sidecountry is backcountry that is accessed from a resort. For a lot of people it's their first bc riding experience. Lot's of places all over have this. Check out the article, it's a good read. 

Sidecountry skiers take heed. | Friends of Berthoud Pass


----------

